# Namechange policy - YOU do it



## Kathutet (Nov 24, 2018)

So, with the recent (by now not so recent) update on all of our postcounts the 100 postcount requirement for names is a joke. A lot of members received such a massive boost they went from zero to postcount hero in a matter of seconds.

But while we're discussing namechanges, why not involve you? It's going to affect you, anyway. What would you change about the namechange policy (within reason)? Are there systems or policies you're aware of elsewhere that would improve the namechange process?

For a refresher, here is the gist of how namechanges work today:

You can only take the name of an account that has less than 100 posts AND did not log on for 6 months.

So far we have the following changes in mind:

* Just raising the postcount requirement from 100 → 1000 posts.
* Making it so that logging on after your name has been changed, you are given 1 free namechange.
* Sending an e-mail to accounts who have their name taken to make them aware of their free namechange
* Doing away with the postcount requirement entirely, only focusing on being inactive (this comes with a caveat)
* Making it a tier based system like so:




> -6 months inactivity and less than 1000 posts
> - 1 year inactivity and less than 1500 posts
> - 2 years inactivity and less than 2000 posts
> - 3 years inactivity and less than 2500 posts



* Making it a hybrid system like so:



> (I) If a user has less than 1000 posts and hasn't been active in a year - applies as it does currently they get the name, no problems.
> (II) If a user hasn't been active in 3 years - regardless of posts *you can take the name*, but if they return they can take it back regardless and the "new" person gets a free name change instead.



There is also a concern to preserve some names that shouldn't be up for grabs. That's the caveat I was talking about earlier. Members who are, in a word, legendary. Think of ando from the Golden Byakugam, LastoftheUchiha from the opposing side, but also members who have since passed away such as Gooba and CrazymoronX. There are members who have made a name for themselves. Call it cultural relevance or history or whatever if you're also a humongous nerd. The thing with this is: how do you determine what and who is "legendary" enough to not have their name taken? That's the trick, there.

With all that said...

What changes would you make to the namechange policy as it is now? What would you feel would be least stiffling for members, but still balanced enough so that it wouldn't be a joke (as in, LUL 1000 CHANGES A WEEK AND ALSO NO REQS)?

This thread will be up for an entire month. We have plenty of time for talking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 24, 2018)

Personally speaking I'm a fan of keeping things simple. 1000 posts and 6 months or 1 year of not being here, end of story. I would also include stuff like a free namechange for people who lost their name (though I'm sure this is done unofficially now). I'm not sure about the e-mail idea but it sounds like a nice gesture, letting people know what's up. On the other hand, if you're inactive... You won't care.

I would like to keep things simple. A tier based system sounds cool in theory but right now you can see someone is under or over the requirements at a glance. With a tier based system you're going to have to relearn that shit, but it's not impossible.

With a hybrid system, which I also don't dislike, more names will just be up for grabs. But it comes with that caveat I mentioned earlier. Sorry, you just shouldn't be taking names of members like Vegeta, Ando, Kisame, Gooba etc. That's already done now, more or less, but it's not mentioned in the OP of the namechange thread. Also most of the time people change their names to a well known one is to pretend to be that person or mock them. Hard no on that shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Nov 24, 2018)

this one

time is much more relevant than post count, and this allows users who've been gone for 3+ years to still get their names back in the very unlikely event that they come back


----------



## Jackk (Nov 24, 2018)

Kenneth said:


> * Making it a hybrid system like so:
> 
> 
> > (I) If a user has less than 1000 posts and hasn't been active in a year - applies as it does currently they get the name, no problems.
> > (II) If a user hasn't been active in 3 years - regardless of posts *you can take the name*, but if they return they can take it back regardless and the "new" person gets a free name change instead.



I vote for this basically ^

Also, instead of email, I'd say just send the inactive person a PM/conversation message on NF. They'll see that when/if they ever log back on. No need to force an email imo. Of course they'll receive an email still if they're setup to receive an email when there's a new PM/conversations message, but that's a setting they've had the option to check/uncheck (under contact details --> messaging preferences)

Plus also give the person returning from inactivity the option to either get their name back or a new one, and if they choose to get a new one, then they get a free name change for that



Kenneth said:


> With a hybrid system, which I also don't dislike, more names will just be up for grabs. But it comes with that caveat I mentioned earlier. Sorry, you just shouldn't be taking names of members like Vegeta, Ando, Kisame, Gooba etc. That's already done now, more or less, but it's not mentioned in the OP of the namechange thread. Also most of the time people change their names to a well known one is to pretend to be that person or mock them. Hard no on that shit.



I agree with this 



Kenneth said:


> The thing with this is: how do you determine what and who is "legendary" enough to not have their name taken? That's the trick, there.



Basically case by case mod discretion like many other things currently work anyway tbh

You guys had already been checking stuff like if a name is already in use or if a user had already used up all their name changes before actually changing their name to whatever is being requested


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 24, 2018)

Jackk said:


> I vote for this basically ^
> 
> Also, instead of email, I'd say just send the inactive person a PM/conversation message on NF. They'll see that when/if they ever log back on. No need to force an email imo. Of course they'll receive an email still if they're setup to receive an email when there's a new PM/conversations message, but that's a setting they've had the option to check/uncheck (under contact details --> messaging preferences)
> 
> Plus also give the person returning from inactivity the option to either get their name back or a new one, and if they choose to get a new one, then they get a free name change for that


An issue with sending a PM is, when you change their name they more or less won't be able to log on unless they know their name. Like we change it to "name (old)" or "name (inactive) but not everyone will know that.

What we can do that's not an e-mail is add a notice for logged out users to have them look up their name or something, and if it has changed they get a namechange free of charge and whenever. I'm going to try and find out if I can add a notice for people who entered their credentials wrong once. That might work as well, if it's possible.

We could also do both. PM the member with the info and a link to the namechange thread, and a notice.


----------



## NO (Nov 24, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> this one
> 
> time is much more relevant than post count, and this allows users who've been gone for 3+ years to still get their names back in the very unlikely event that they come back


@Gin will be back.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 24, 2018)

-I am supporting the idea that a user can get the name of somebody who hasn't logged in for 6 months or longer. 
Would it be better to lower the amount of posts from 1000 to 500?  There are risks, but wouldn't it make it easier for those who want to change names if the amount was lowered

-I agree that sending an email should be a part of the routine since it acknowledges the person of the action and allows the user to log in with no problems with a changed name. And if they don't care about coming back or NF as usual, they simply don't open the email. Not a gain or loss for any party involved. And admins can set up a general email for that with no problem. 
With sending emails, you also prevent users from creating support tickets or making dupes just to figure out what happened with their account.

-Is the staff considering adding *(old)* to the name that was taken as in example with Shrike and Shrike (old) ?

-Users can request a name change for 18 points any time they want to, and will it be a good idea to lower it to 15 points, for instance?

-Will it ever be possible to give your own three free name changes you get automatically to someone else and just scratch it and note it in usernotes? I have free name changes that I know I would never ever use, and it doesn't make sense if I cannot give it to those who desperately want their names changed. 
The staff, in this case, shouldn't have to worry because it would be personal choice and people would know what they sign themselves for.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2018)

Interesting. I believe we should make it this for people who have 500 post instead of 1000, with the 1000 post year setting. As well as an email alerting them in the event they just may be able to retain their username regardless in the event they may lose it. I also agree with the legendary names not able to be taken. Perhaps their should be a post somewhere public with that maintained.

Legendary could involved the following bulletpoints:


The Poster has passed away, which is a no brainer.
The poster has ten years of activity should automatically make them legendary.
Infamous/famous people IE: finalbeta etc.
Retired Staff
As an tie in to the points system, someone could spend so many points to add an username of theirs they have used/using be added to the legendary list.

I do agree with if they do lose their username, they log in and get a free username change.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 25, 2018)

Horselash Mbxx to make it a plug in, or make it a once per six years (or chargeable).


----------



## James Bond (Nov 25, 2018)

Is it really that good an idea to set a limit of posts required to allow someone the possibility to change their name? To me that just promotes spam posts to get their number up rather than posting because you want to get in on whatever topic is in discussion in that current thread. As for taking names off inactive users I would say if you haven't posted for 6 months that should be long enough.



You're Mama Licks My Feng Shui said:


> Legendary could involved the following bulletpoints:
> 
> 
> The Poster has passed away, which is a no brainer.
> ...




This is an interesting idea


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 25, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Is it really that good an idea to set a limit of posts required to allow someone the possibility to change their name? To me that just promotes spam posts to get their number up rather than posting because you want to get in on whatever topic is in discussion in that current thread. As for taking names off inactive users I would say if you haven't posted for 6 months that should be long enough.
> 
> This is an interesting idea



It is not a minimum posts requirement to request a new name. It is a limit if you want a name that was already taken. At the moment that limit is 100 posts. If you request a name than an inactive user has,  it can be granted to you if they have 100 or less posts, but no if they have more. One of the options is increasing that limit.


----------



## Sequester (Nov 25, 2018)

I am here because the headline addressed me specifically.

Hello, hello to you too.

Now since you asked I have a very simple solution; take a page outta good ol' kings 3:16 and threaten to cut the name in half.

The one who begs you to stop is the real mother.

Some say I am as wise as King Solomon, after today I wouldn't blame you if you become one of them.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2018)

so staff what do you think about my suggestions for the legacy and username portion. I believe we should voice as well on that people, anything to create things that you don't see other forums do is a bonus in my eyes and well my ideals for it is pretty dope if you ask me.


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2018)

I will monitor this thread. \


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 25, 2018)

I dont care what you guys decide to do. Not planning on changing my name again so have at it.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 25, 2018)

Kenneth said:


> Personally speaking I'm a fan of keeping things simple. 1000 posts and 6 months or 1 year of not being here, end of story. I would also include stuff like a free namechange for people who lost their name (though I'm sure this is done unofficially now). I'm not sure about the e-mail idea but it sounds like a nice gesture, letting people know what's up. On the other hand, if you're inactive... You won't care.
> 
> I would like to keep things simple. A tier based system sounds cool in theory but right now you can see someone is under or over the requirements at a glance. With a tier based system you're going to have to relearn that shit, but it's not impossible.
> 
> With a hybrid system, which I also don't dislike, more names will just be up for grabs. But it comes with that caveat I mentioned earlier. Sorry, you just shouldn't be taking names of members like Vegeta, Ando, Kisame, Gooba etc. That's already done now, more or less, but it's not mentioned in the OP of the namechange thread. Also most of the time people change their names to a well known one is to pretend to be that person or mock them. Hard no on that shit.


That's a poor system for someone that only frequents sections where posts don't count, like I did, particularly if they are in some kind of military service or the like where they can easily be inactive for long periods of time. I think the hybrid system with 3 years of inactivity being the end of it would be good.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2018)

I believe we can set in place special circumstances for like people having to leave for special uncontrollable situations.


----------



## Rob (Nov 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> @Gin will be back.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 25, 2018)

I'll respond to other stuff after this.



Nataly said:


> -I am supporting the idea that a user can get the name of somebody who hasn't logged in for 6 months or longer.
> Would it be better to lower the amount of posts from 1000 to 500?  There are risks, but wouldn't it make it easier for those who want to change names if the amount was lowered


 That's the opposite of what you want I think.



> -I agree that sending an email should be a part of the routine since it acknowledges the person of the action and allows the user to log in with no problems with a changed name. And if they don't care about coming back or NF as usual, they simply don't open the email. Not a gain or loss for any party involved. And admins can set up a general email for that with no problem.



The only problem with that is that they can log in to take their name back just to spite people (if we go with them having a grace period where they can take it back - which frankly I'm not entirely for), or they don't have a valid mail address. But it's likely that we'll start doing this.



> -Is the staff considering adding *(old)* to the name that was taken as in example with Shrike and Shrike (old) ?


We already do this because there's no other way of taking a name that already exists. We do need to agree on which word to add, where, and to use the same brackets so that it becomes predictable. Oh, I can't log on. Let's try "my name (old)".



> -Users can request a name change for 18 points any time they want to, and will it be a good idea to lower it to 15 points, for instance?


I'm a little bit confused. This isn't about prizes, but I suppose it can be discussed with the mods of that section.



> -Will it ever be possible to give your own three free name changes you get automatically to someone else and just scratch it and note it in usernotes? I have free name changes that I know I would never ever use, and it doesn't make sense if I cannot give it to those who desperately want their names changed.



I'd rather not. It all seems easy because for you that's one person giving one person a change. To us that's two people to check up on, two people to note. Still not that bad. Now, there are a lot more than two people on the forum. And at least a few of them are going to get namechanges from their friends.

Let's say 6 friends give their 6 changes to one guy. That's 7 people. Let's say this happens 10 times. That's 70 people that need a usernote, and 70 people who we will have to check up on every time that one guy asks for a namechange. These aren't crazy numbers. Go back one year in the namechange thread and count how many people changed their name this year.

It's a lot of busywork for essentially nothing.

If people are somehow desperate for a namechange, 6 months in between changes is my best offer here, but I'm not operating in much of an official capacity with that offer. That's just words falling out of my head. A year in between infinite changes seems to be pretty fair considering what it used to be like before.

If you *do* need one for serious reasons like you're being stalked or doxed you make a thread in the SCR and trust me, you'll get your change for free though. Like, we're not going to stonewall you when your enjoyment and safety is involved.

I guess if enough people want that (it would have to be some massive majority) we can see about adding something like that in but there would be limits for sure.



Moritsune said:


> That's a poor system for someone that only frequents sections where posts don't count, like I did, particularly if they are in some kind of military service or the like where they can easily be inactive for long periods of time. I think the hybrid system with 3 years of inactivity being the end of it would be good.



I doubt that you are entirely unable to log in 1 day out of 365, even when in service (thank you for your service). The requirement isn't to be active or to post. It's to simply log on once. Now if it's 6 months, I understand that's more cramped, but it's still a lot of time to log on one time.

There also seem to be people working on a little system to determine what people should have to not have their names taken, such as 10,000 posts. We'll see where this takes us. For now, I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2018)

Sequester said:


> I am here because the headline addressed me specifically.


Same thing here..

Don't really care that much, but if anything
1- I think a free chance to change your name every 6 months should be lovely.
2- If not, then IIRC there was a rule that you get a new free name change every 2-3 years or something ridiculous like that? 
If so, then those changes should add up. I think I asked @Blu-ray about it before and he told me that they don't add up if I am not mistaken. Which is a shame since that a lot of time for a mere 1 chance....


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 25, 2018)

Kenneth said:


> I doubt that you are entirely unable to log in 1 day out of 365, even when in service (thank you for your service). The requirement isn't to be active or to post. It's to simply log on once. Now if it's 6 months, I understand that's more cramped, but it's still a lot of time to log on one time.
> 
> There also seem to be people working on a little system to determine what people should have to not have their names taken, such as 10,000 posts. We'll see where this takes us. For now, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


I'm not worried about it, I got out of the service years ago. That being said, you'd be surprised how long deployments can take you away from the internet. I did two deployments that were each scheduled for 8 months and both got extended to over 10 months, and they were only spaced 2 months apart, add that into shift work if you come back to a shipyard period or the like and you could very easily go over a year without logging on. I just think that should have some level of consideration when drafting these rules.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 25, 2018)

You're Mama Licks My Feng Shui said:


> Interesting. I believe we should make it this for people who have 500 post instead of 1000, with the 1000 post year setting. As well as an email alerting them in the event they just may be able to retain their username regardless in the event they may lose it. I also agree with the legendary names not able to be taken. Perhaps their should be a post somewhere public with that maintained.
> 
> Legendary could involved the following bulletpoints:
> 
> ...



I agree with all of these points, they do seem fair. But as for point 3: what determines fame and infamy? Fame is fleeting, infamy is lost over time as strong feelings wane into feelings into memories into vague memories. Like, we know FinalBeta was infamous, but what in... Let's say 5 years. Will enough people remember him? Will the new new new gen of staff?

I'm also not sure about the whole points deal. I believe that it has always followed the namechange rules with the exception of of course having to wait a year. Spending a ton of points on a name shouldn't make that name valuable. _You_ do.



James Bond said:


> Is it really that good an idea to set a limit of posts required to allow someone the possibility to change their name? To me that just promotes spam posts to get their number up rather than posting because you want to get in on whatever topic is in discussion in that current thread. As for taking names off inactive users I would say if you haven't posted for 6 months that should be long enough.
> 
> This is an interesting idea


The limit isn't for you. The limit is for the account you're trying to take the name of.



Sequester said:


> I am here because the headline addressed me specifically.
> 
> Hello, hello to you too.
> 
> ...



An interesting thought, Sequolomon.



You're Mama Licks My Feng Shui said:


> so staff what do you think about my suggestions for the legacy and username portion. I believe we should voice as well on that people, anything to create things that you don't see other forums do is a bonus in my eyes and well my ideals for it is pretty dope if you ask me.



Yes. Though I've been on a few other forums in my day and there were other systems that I honestly didn't not like. I believe NB had a super simple system that you could use to change your name yourself (sort of).

What they did is you could at any point in time request a name in the userCP, but only once a year they would go through allllllll the namechanges that they had to do. It simplified the process a lot but I'm not sure if it was that good. On another forum you just had to ask for a name and you could get it at the admin's discretion (there only was one admin).



Fang said:


> I will monitor this thread. \


Reported.


Aphrodite said:


> I dont care what you guys decide to do. Not planning on changing my name again so have at it.


Even if you don't intend to change your name you can still contribute with ideas, or vote on ideas people present.


You're Mama Licks My Feng Shui said:


> I believe we can set in place special circumstances for like people having to leave for special uncontrollable situations.



For how long, though? What reasons would be good enough?

And as a reminder: for an entire _year_?

Remember that this would be for people with <1000 posts.

How many people have less than a 1000 posts and are heavily into the forum to the point of a namechange affecting them greatly? Recently our postcount has skyrocketed, and though I'm not sure if changes were made since then, posts seem to count just about everywhere. 1000 posts seems like peanuts, easy to achieve if you're here for about a month unless you only post in some horribly underpopulated section.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2018)

Well in response to you @Kenneth perhaps I could have chosen better words than fame and infamy. I guess what I am getting at is why would or would it be okay if we allowed a member to take the finalbeta name? I don't think it would be good but that depends on who you ask right?


As well, I see what you mean by the points thing.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2018)

Will take me some time to fully develop thoughts, but I don't think there is any way around figuring out who is a "legendary poster." That might have to be decided on a per case basis and if there is deadline, maybe opening it up to the forum community to ask (like this thread). For proposed changes, I like shifting the postcount requirement from 100 posts to 1000 and giving the additional namechange once the person signs in. Not sure if this is helpful at all.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2018)

Kenneth said:


> Personally speaking I'm a fan of keeping things simple. 1000 posts and 6 months or 1 year of not being here, end of story. I would also include stuff like a free namechange for people who lost their name (though I'm sure this is done unofficially now). I'm not sure about the e-mail idea but it sounds like a nice gesture, letting people know what's up. On the other hand, if you're inactive... You won't care.


Good, but I would say the first three name changes after every 1,000 posts.  Then after that a multiplier system (4th name change 2,000 posts after that, 5th 4,000 posts after that last one, 6th 8,000 posts after that last one, etc.) And before you say that will lead to spam, there is a proportional relationship between people who want frequent name changes and them posting in non-post counting sections.

Name changes won from forum prizes are free and don't count under this system, so your time doesn't "reset"


----------



## Garcher (Nov 26, 2018)

Make it so I can change my name now


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2018)

Add some drop down list that shows previous names or, better yet, allow members to add other members to their shit list which is visible under their avatar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2018)

For name changes, I do not care how it is done, I have 2 under my belt myself. As for people who has been gone for 3 years, yeah I think they should have a chance to get their name back only if it is agreed upon by both parties. Can not just yank it away.

And for legendary members, yeah they should not be another one of them. I do not want to see another Gooba or CrazyMoronX. Especially if they pass away.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2018)

Haven't changed my name or set in 12 years.



Grey Wolf said:


> I believe we can set in place special circumstances for like people having to leave for special uncontrollable situations.



Maybe the user can send   request like maternity  leave or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't have the answers just seems like something we don't see on other forums and could be useful if enough people show interest and we can work the system for our forum. I am not too concerned on it .


----------



## lacey (Nov 26, 2018)

Only read the first post, and skimmed the rest so..



> (I) If a user has less than 1000 posts and hasn't been active in a year - applies as it does currently they get the name, no problems.
> (II) If a user hasn't been active in 3 years - regardless of posts *you can take the name*, but if they return they can take it back regardless and the "new" person gets a free name change instead.


Point I I'm on board with. Point II I'm not. You're not active here enough, then that's on you. You don't get the right to reclaim your name if you haven't bothered to show up for 3+ years.

Also, whoever mentioned getting one free name change every 6 months: I'd be on-board for that too.


----------



## Rohan (Nov 27, 2018)

If a user has 500 posts, it doesn't matter whether he is inactive or active, the name should not be changed without the user's permission as I think the username is the user's identity and cannot be taken without permission.

500 posts are enough contribution to be a long-standing member. Changing the names of such people seems unfair even if they are inactive for 10 years or more.

If all these usernames back and forth name changing is done, it will be messy as the staff will have to keep all these username changes in check.

The old system is fine, raising the post count limit is the best idea.

If a name you want is taken and cannot be given, use a variation, or special characters or try another name. It's not a big deal in my opinion.


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 27, 2018)

i think ur system and caveats are a really good idea kenny!!


----------



## mycomics007 (Nov 27, 2018)

Intriguing. I trust we should make it this for individuals who have 500 post rather than 1000, with the 1000 post year setting. And additionally an email cautioning them in the occasion they just might have the capacity to hold their username in any case in the occasion they may lose it. I likewise concur with the incredible names not ready to be taken.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 27, 2018)

Why not allow posters to change their name themselves twice a year?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Why not allow posters to change their name themselves twice a year?


Because chaos?


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 27, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Because chaos?


How tho?


----------



## Kisame (Nov 28, 2018)

> * Doing away with the postcount requirement entirely, only focusing on being inactive (this comes with a caveat)


This. It should apply even moreso for those who are permabanned.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 28, 2018)

Kenneth said:


> The only problem with that is that they can log in to take their name back just to spite people (if we go with them having a grace period where they can take it back - which frankly I'm not entirely for), or they don't have a valid mail address. But it's likely that we'll start doing this.


You truly believe there would be some to do it just for trolling purposes. It is crazy, but this world is full of craziness. 
Will the issue resolve itself if the grace period is taken away to prevent anything bad or confusion from happening? Basically you haven't logged in for a long time, you have a low amount of posts, you are done and your name can be taken with no problem. No grace period, sorry for your luck buddy. 
I thought every user who registered on NF has to have an approved email address and confirm the registration through email, and only then he/she can log in and enjoy the time here. But if you are talking about accounts from '04 and up before the transition to XenForo happened, those emails might now be considered 'no good anymore'



> We already do this because there's no other way of taking a name that already exists. We do need to agree on which word to add, where, and to use the same brackets so that it becomes predictable. Oh, I can't log on. Let's try "my name (old)".


I'm aware you guys follow that scheme now, wanted to see if there is more to it. Why don't you like leaving it the way it is with (old) in the end of the name and in brackets? 



> I'm a little bit confused. This isn't about prizes, but I suppose it can be discussed with the mods of that section.


It is something extra I was wondering about, although it doesn't quite belong to the current discussion and off-topic-ish. 
I can bring it up in CC discussion too. 



> I'd rather not. It all seems easy because for you that's one person giving one person a change. To us that's two people to check up on, two people to note. Still not that bad. Now, there are a lot more than two people on the forum. And at least a few of them are going to get namechanges from their friends.
> 
> Let's say 6 friends give their 6 changes to one guy. That's 7 people. Let's say this happens 10 times. That's 70 people that need a usernote, and 70 people who we will have to check up on every time that one guy asks for a namechange. These aren't crazy numbers. Go back one year in the namechange thread and count how many people changed their name this year.
> 
> It's a lot of busywork for essentially nothing.


If you describe it from that scale, it proves your point of that idea being useless and not worthy. I was looking at it from a user perspective. And it won't make any sense to allow some to do it while some users can't. I agree with you



> If people are somehow desperate for a namechange, 6 months in between changes is my best offer here, but I'm not operating in much of an official capacity with that offer. That's just words falling out of my head. A year in between infinite changes seems to be pretty fair considering what it used to be like before.
> 
> If you *do* need one for serious reasons like you're being stalked or doxed you make a thread in the SCR and trust me, you'll get your change for free though. Like, we're not going to stonewall you when your enjoyment and safety is involved.
> 
> I guess if enough people want that (it would have to be some massive majority) we can see about adding something like that in but there would be limits for sure.


Are you saying you would allow some users to be able to change the name in 6 months while the rule states it should be a year till the next name change if given circumstances are serious and legit? There are always exceptions to the rules and I've seen them happen in the Name Request Thread, however, I would not advertise that idea too much since it reduces the point of the one year rule. 

And surely if something urgent pops up, the staff will accommodate the name change without any hesitation and quickly.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2018)

For the record, I don't really care for the grace period either. But I said I would quote every idea in this thread, and so... 



Nataly said:


> You truly believe there would be some to do it just for trolling purposes. It is crazy, but this world is full of craziness.
> Will the issue resolve itself if the grace period is taken away to prevent anything bad or confusion from happening? Basically you haven't logged in for a long time, you have a low amount of posts, you are done and your name can be taken with no problem. No grace period, sorry for your luck buddy.
> I thought every user who registered on NF has to have an approved email address and confirm the registration through email, and only then he/she can log in and enjoy the time here. But if you are talking about accounts from '04 and up before the transition to XenForo happened, those emails might now be considered 'no good anymore'



People being dicks on the Internet and attached to usernames to the point of logging on once to deny someone else that username isn't that out there in terms of probability.




> I'm aware you guys follow that scheme now, wanted to see if there is more to it. Why don't you like leaving it the way it is with (old) in the end of the name and in brackets?


This isn't about _liking_. This is about consistency for the sake of making things easier for everyone and more organized overall.

This is not the same as [this] is not the same as (this) is not the same as <this> is not the same as "this" is not...
Nor is [this] the same as [ this ] or (this) and ( this ). Not for usernames at least.

And that's with just one word.

Right now an admin can use whatever they want to an old account. I used (inactive) way back, switched to (old). But another admin can use whatever else they come up with. Usually we stick to (old) but for the purposes of making it easier for returning users to return a notice can be made telling them if they aren't managing to log on they should try "your name (old)". We can't send them on a wild goose chase of like 50 variants of what their name could have been turned into due to someone taking their username.




> It is something extra I was wondering about, although it doesn't quite belong to the current discussion and off-topic-ish.
> I can bring it up in CC discussion too.


If it's about points that should go in there, yes. This is about namechanges as they are normally given.




> Are you saying you would allow some users to be able to change the name in 6 months while the rule states it should be a year till the next name change if given circumstances are serious and legit? There are always exceptions to the rules and I've seen them happen in the Name Request Thread, however, I would not advertise that idea too much since it reduces the point of the one year rule.




No. I'm not. I'm not sure where you're pulling that from. If anything I've been speaking in general.

I'm saying that asking to change the waiting process to 6 months is most realistic change you could make if you're not willing to wait one year in my opinion.

I want to remind you that you're in a thread where you, the user, can help shape the new namechange process. You can ask questions but it's just as important to state your opinion on what that process should look like. I'm just here to answer questions, give my opinion, and if I see something ridiculous guide it to something less ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2018)

Also just to be clear: I'm just a guy here. You guys should totally work together and see what you can come up with. Act like you own the place. I'm not here to say no to everything or yes to everything. It's just going to be my opinion until I outright say something like "yeah, this is not happening because x".

Also someone asked if there was some way to do it yourself (I think?) and _possibly_ yes but that would very likely be a plugin which would have to be asked to be installed, and you very likely couldn't change the names of inactive users to then take that name for yourself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2018)

Turn NF into a place of utter chaos. You can take a name no matter what. No matter when. What happens to that use whose name you steal? They get deleted. They have to start fresh... _or_ steal the name of a more powerful member.

I, for one, intend to change my name to Mbxx as soon as possible.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2018)

In all seriousness... although I can understand why the staff responsible for handling name changes, like you Kenneth, would prefer something simple as it's a serious undertaking, it feels like it'd be more fair to make those names available to people _somehow_. I mean, I remember way back there could be a guy with the Shikamaru name who hadn't been on for like five years, but he had 110 posts so NOPE. That's balls. I think if you're not here for any amount of time, for whatever reason, you lose that name privilege. Even if it's a ban -- you got yourself banned, plain and simple. I think by, like, a four year point no matter how many posts you have it should be null and void. By that point, if someone _really_ stayed away from NF for that long, they probably aren't coming back. The only person in recent memory I can think of being gone an obscenely long time and coming back is Para, and she's gone again already.

I would also be completely on board with reducing the time for name changes even though I just promised to change back to Krory next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 30, 2018)

To be completely fair here, that would _still_ be keeping it simple so no real issue for me there. Allowing any name to be taken after some amount of time would be very simple.

And fair. Personally speaking I agree with what you've said. I also thought it to be ridiculous that some name couldn't be taken due to some arbitrarily chosen amount of posts no matter how many years they've been gone. But after this many years of being on NF you pretty much go along with the devil you know. Being on staff doesn't help either because it becomes an automatic acceptance and action after a while, to leave things as they are when it comes to this unless you're someone who is really into mixing it up. To agree with what precedes you (not always - but you get the point), and that's probably because paradoxically I'm not usually someone who seeks out change. I find comfort in routine. Though it can also be called laziness without it being a lie. Though I gladly bend myself in a strange angle when I see people would like that change more than I would like comfort.

Anyway, enough stroking myself off, you just put fresh bedsheets on this thread. I'm a pig, Krory.

I don't know if 4 years sits well with me. That could just be me spewing nonsense. I'd like to make it a psychologically satisfying 5?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2018)

Kenneth said:


> To be completely fair here, that would _still_ be keeping it simple so no real issue for me there. Allowing any name to be taken after some amount of time would be very simple.
> 
> And fair. Personally speaking I agree with what you've said. I also thought it to be ridiculous that some name couldn't be taken due to some arbitrarily chosen amount of posts no matter how many years they've been gone. But after this many years of being on NF you pretty much go along with the devil you know. Being on staff doesn't help either because it becomes an automatic acceptance and action after a while, to leave things as they are when it comes to this unless you're someone who is really into mixing it up. To agree with what precedes you (not always - but you get the point), and that's probably because paradoxically I'm not usually someone who seeks out change. I find comfort in routine. Though it can also be called laziness without it being a lie. Though I gladly bend myself in a strange angle when I see people would like that change more than I would like comfort.
> 
> ...



Next time you want to stroke yourself, I'll do it instead.

And I think 5 is still fine.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 1, 2018)

Did @Kenneth address the legendary status idea?


----------



## Baki (Dec 4, 2018)

I think the risk of old members deciding not to return due to this change is far, far greater than the risk of new/current members deciding to leave if they don't get the name they want. In addition, 1000 posts is a lot and could result in members going for low quality posts in order to lock their name in.


----------



## Baki (Dec 4, 2018)

Gobbet said:


> The only person in recent memory I can think of being gone an obscenely long time and coming back is Para, and she's gone again already.



I myself am a good example. I grew my interest back in Naruto with Boruto and the fan-release of Naruto Kai. Then I remembered having this cool username on this cool site, and to my pleasent surprise I was able to log in with everything in place after 8 years of absence. And I've been active for a few months now.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 4, 2018)

IMO there should be no rule regarding the post count. Rather, it should depend on how long you have been a member and how long you have been inactive.

If you have been a member for only two years and have not logged in for 6 months, then likely you have lost interest or NF didn't mean much to you to keep posting.

Also, if you have been a member for 10+ years but have been inactive for 5+ years, most likely you moved on with your life and having that same username would not mean much to you.

I would set the rules regarding the namechange policy between these two extremes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KidTony (Dec 6, 2018)

it's really not that big of deal guys....


----------



## Mariko (Dec 7, 2018)

Not exactly about the namechange policy, but what about inverting/interchanging the username and the custom user title?

I mean, with the same policy we have now, we would have the custom usertitle in large characters over the username.

This way ppl could "change" their "first name" (the customized one) when they want, keeping their true username below. The username could also become permanent.

Just suggesting...

@ane Look, here my first revolutionnary* advise   

*_Revolution litterally meaning turning upside down -what I'm suggesting here_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Dec 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Not exactly about the namechange policy, but what about inverting/interchanging the username and the custom user title?
> 
> I mean, with the same policy we have now, we would have the custom usertitle in large characters over the username.
> 
> ...



This is a unique idea.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 9, 2018)

Rohan said:


> This is a unique idea.



I am unique


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 7, 2019)

It all sounds messy and very convoluted


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

I kinda want my name Your Mama Licks My Feng Shui back.

Just saying.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 7, 2019)

Is the name change thing still coming to NF?


----------

